# simply amazing!



## Ken90712

Interesting review. Sounds like a solid miter guage. I use the Incra 1000 and love that one as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## PurpLev

interesting. at first look this seems like the non-digital version of the Ridgid miter gauge:
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2402


----------



## slickSqueegie

Purplev, It does look similar, but I see no posative stops, and this actually looks plastic? and besides that when Im working with miters I do not trust digital. But it does look a hell of a lot better than the stock one they sent me with mny table saw


----------



## PurpLev

I would choose manual over digital every time myself as well. not a big fan of battery operated tools.


----------



## DLCW

I can vouch for this miter gauge. I've had one for about 8 years, use it daily in a production shop and it has worked extremely well. I've never had a problem with it. Super accurate and easily adjustable. Highly recommended.


----------



## Maggiepic

This looks nearly identical to the miter gauge that came with my PM2000. Except that my aluminum extrusion is black and it does have a handle for the lock down. It has worked well for me with solid detents.
Do you have to pull and spin the knob on the back to change angles? That is the only annoying thing about mine. Can't just pull and move, have to spin the little knob to change the angle.


----------



## richgreer

I consider the lack of a handle (or the need to improvise your own handle) to be a significant negative so I don't understand why the 5 star rating. To me, 5 stars means virtually perfect with no significant negatives.

I'd be interested in a head-to-head comparison of this miter with the Osborne EB-3, heavy and dead-on accurate and it comes with a handle.

Regarding the attribute "heavy". I accept that for a good, accurate and large miter has to have some beef to it, but, in general, I do not consider heavy to be a good attribute. I like my Osborne a lot, but I would like it even more if it were just as accurate and a little bit lighter.


----------



## slickSqueegie

rich. It does have an option for a hold-down for the workpiece which acts as a handle as well.. It doesn't necessarily "need" a handle. The handle makes it easier to carry from machine to machine.
so I do not consider it to be a negative.

I have used the Osborn, and I like it, but I still stick to my guns and say 
"This is the best miter gauge on the market" 
and still give it 5 stars! again. I see no room for improvement!

I read a lot of reviews, and I think shop notes did a review of a bunch of miter gauges including Kreg, osborn, incra, and the JDS Accu-miter and they classified this one to be the best out there as well. however it is the most pricey as well… so if you can justify the money then get this one!


----------



## slickSqueegie

Gary, This gauge has a tapered spring loaded pin that I have to pull out no twisting required. I will also add that the positive stop holes (on the gauge itself) are tapered as well. so there is no second guessing.


----------

